# Motion Simulators For The Home Market.



## FRETPICK (May 22, 2015)

I've been doing some research into Motion Simulators and as you can imagine they cost rather a lot of money.

The idea was to be able to get a Motion Simulator at home for your console for around £500. 

There are many companies that make Motion Simulators but they cost big bucks. You can imagine the hardware involved, telemetry controller software, actuators, force feedback items, mini butt kickers, multi channel amp + computer and it all starts to add up to a package that is commercially corporate.

That leaves the home user market with next to no option but to pay these exceedingly high prices or does it?

First I started with CXC Simulations. "CXC Motion Pro II" (amazing bit of kit)
Then I went over to Vesaro Racing.
Followed by RS1 Rally/Gt Simulator..
Checked out the CKAS Thruxim.
VirtualGT
simxperience Stage 5.
Scully Jo's simxperience Stage 4 Build, is impressive.

There are a couple of others but they are so expensive that they are probably used by Formula One Teams .... ..... + They have a wall of servers to add to that.

Now, bare in mind that this is a First Gen item aimed at the home market but I was indeed successful in finding a Motion Simulator for just over a £1000. Hopefully this will come down in price and with each revision get better. While £1000 + may seem high in price, it's not £70,000. Around £500 and I would be willing to purchase.

Have you tried a Motion Simulator and what was your experience?
Would you be interested in owning one yourself?


----------

